# POLL: What requires more maintenance, your E-Bike or your wife?



## acummings (May 22, 2011)

Here's a fun poll to complete if you really want your significant other to be pissed at you.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

My wife isn’t overweight and has never caught fire


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My wife prefers acoustic riding.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you join just to ask this? You may want to reconsider certain life choices. js


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

<insert joke about lubing and whining here>


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

My bike doesnt complain when I'm pumping 20 lbs of air into it.


----------



## NeedleBanger (8 mo ago)

I hope I never have a wife or an e-bike.


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

why did you get a wife in a first place ?


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

My wife is awesome and I don’t ride mopeds.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sir kayakalot said:


> My wife isn’t overweight and has never caught fire


Underrated post of the day


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

noapathy said:


> Did you join just to ask this? You may want to reconsider certain life choices. js


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

It takes a darn good wife to be better than no wife at all.
Ebikes, less so.
That said, I'm not married so... no wife.
Girlfriend is easy to maintain. 
=sParty

P.S. Poll had no option for me so I didn't vote.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

My wife likes to give me last second chores before I decide to leave on a ride. Most of the time, it kills my mood and I end up not riding.


----------



## bikedreams (Oct 12, 2014)

mlx john said:


> View attachment 2010178


This pic reminds me of work sometimes. Sooooo many rules....


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Battery said:


> My wife likes to give me last second chores before I decide to leave on a ride. Most of the time, it kills my mood and I end up not riding.


Seriously? Just get them done like the man your wife wants you to be. You can ask before hand which chores she wants done before you go off to play...get them done before you have to ride.

Once married, you can't just play.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Effed options.
Get a real bike


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

... (deleted, puerile poll)


----------



## jimmytang (Nov 13, 2020)

My wife is virtually no maintenance and I don't own an ebike. Win/Win.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I don't understand why people think MTB forums are predominantly populated by immature men.


----------



## jimmytang (Nov 13, 2020)

mikesee said:


> I don't understand why people think MTB forums are predominantly populated by immature men.


We're all just little boys at heart.


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

I ditched the wife. 49 years and not a day to soon. Now I ride whenever I want for as long as I want and where ever I want. (within reason).


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

jimmytang said:


> My wife is virtually no maintenance and I don't own an ebike. Win/Win.


Same here but her bikes on the other hand....


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm sure if you asked my wife what requires more maintenance, her husband, or anything else, she'd pick me!


----------



## Oldmantrails (Oct 16, 2019)

I think My wife is just like my Ebike. Beautiful and built to go long!!! I ride her like she's never gonna break!!!!!


JK.... im not married!


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

no comment ...


----------

